# Thai Time



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2016)

6 pounds of London broil thawing. Should be able to slice it in a few hours. Then into the vacuum tumbler for a overnight soak in the Thai Jerky juice. 

Someone a while back asked about super thin jerky so I will do that with this batch. More on that process later.









Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh yeah for those that haven't seen the recipe for this jerky it's located here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------



## b-one (Sep 24, 2016)

Is it sliced yet?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2016)

b-one said:


> Is it sliced yet?



Funny you should ask.



















5.7 pounds. Not much waste this time. 

Going to let it thaw a bit more then I'll add the juice and give it a tumble before resting tonight. 




Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Sauce + sugar (not pictured because it's in a big ass non-labeled bin. Wife does a bunch of baking...








Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Forgot this. If you look at the at the top of the label, right side you can see its marked $24.99. I paid $15, free shipping. 








Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

Awesome Case, can't wait to try this next weekend !   I noticed you said you were gonna try slicing thin this go round, but how thick do you usually slice the meat for this stuff...  1/8" ?  Just curious !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2016)

I have to try this. Gotta say, I tried the Three Crabs brand and was not thrilled even though it is so popular. I love Golden Boy and want to try Red Boat one of these days...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have to try this. Gotta say, I tried the Three Crabs brand and was not thrilled even though it is so popular. I love Golden Boy and want to try Red Boat one of these days...JJ



It comes down to what I can get here. This is what the restaraunt supply has. Otherwise it's what the grocery store has. Or I get some when we make it to Portland Or where they have Asian markets.


----------



## ademily87 (Sep 24, 2016)

To get mine more even thickness and a little thinner I use the flat side of a meat tenderizer and just smash it. Fun and effective lol Just an idea. I like my jerky thin.


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks great Case, I am going to have to try the Thai fish sauce.













Thats what im talking about.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 24, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Case, I am going to have to try the Thai fish sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's tasty stuff. Smells horrible before it's cooked. Tasty when it's done!


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm in

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm with Richie!

I'm in too!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'll be putting the jerky in the GOSM in a few hours. Having a lazy Sunday morning!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hmmm Cherry, pecan, peach, cob, wonder what kind of pellets we'll use today???


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 25, 2016)

Cherry!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

I may go way off the wall. One lit briquette and a hunk of kiawe!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

How's that jerky coming along Case ?  I'm thinkin I might have to go on a beer run to get thru this !    :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> How's that jerky coming along Case ?  I'm thinkin I might have to go on a beer run to get thru this !    :biggrin:



T-minus 30 minutes to lift off! 
In all honesty I had a few too many watching my Ducks self destruct last night against Colorado!


----------



## betaboy (Sep 25, 2016)

Found this thread in the nick of time!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > How's that jerky coming along Case ?  I'm thinkin I might have to go on a beer run to get thru this !    :biggrin:
> ...



Cool !   :beercheer:

Just was kidding around with ya...  Sorry bout your Ducks, hope they can rebound !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay here we go. First hour I will run the smoker around 120, no smoke.

Hot day here. Pit temp is 70 without any heat. 





















Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

Lookin great Case !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay after much consideration, I have opted for Pitmasters choice pellets in the expando tube! We be a smokin! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## mike w (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm in. I've got two eye of round for more thai jerky!


----------



## b-one (Sep 25, 2016)

Can't go wrong with Pitmaster blend!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Smoking along...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Flip and rotate rack time and photo update!




















Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

:drool


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2016)

Still waiting for mine

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

It's still smoking! I took a quick peak and it's looking pretty good. I'm thinking another 2 hours and we'll be golden!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Looking tasty!!!!










Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

And done! 

Sliced this super thin. I usually do a thicker cut. But everyone has been wanting to see the thin "Gas Station" cut cardboard. Many ways to do it. I have sliced and pounded, or rolled. This time I used the tried and true slice while partially frozen. Worked great. This stuff is thin to the bone! Same great Thai flavor, but not my favorite texture for jerky. The kids love it.  I prefer my slightly thicker cut jerky. 

























ENJOY!!!!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice job on the thinnest jerky I've ever seen.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2016)

tropics said:


> Nice job on the thinnest jerky I've ever seen.
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Thanks Richie! It's less than a 1/16". My kids will dig this thickness. I prefer a bit of a thicker cut. But I'll still eat it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2016)

Ended up just shy of 2.5 pounds finished product. The thin slice really looses a bunch of weight. Had a piece this morning as I was walking out the door, breakfast jerky is great!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 26, 2016)

DS2003, Nice job on the jerky sir ,I'm with you on the thicker cut preference but "thin to win" is a nice change.


----------



## b-one (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks tasty! It just might be thin.


----------



## betaboy (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like some mighty fine snacks! Nice job!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, Nice job on the jerky sir ,I'm with you on the thicker cut preference but "thin to win" is a nice change.



Thank you! I snuck a piece or two this afternoon. Still tastes great, and I guess it reminds me of 8th grade. There was a gas station mini mart on our walk home and we'd buy the hockey puck jerky discs it the mega slab of thin jerky. Sometimes we'd buy a can of the jerky chew. Good times!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty! It just might be thin.



Thanks Bone! It's skinny!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Looks like some mighty fine snacks! Nice job!



Thank you it's our favorite recipe!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

Today will be vac packing day. I plan on using the zippered pint bags that I recently purchased from Lisa at Vac Sealers Unlimited. Really like the zipper bags. The quart bags work great for the lunch meats that we make.


----------



## disco (Sep 27, 2016)

Sipping my tea and watching.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

Well I didn't get the jerky vac packed last night. I did eat several large pieces though while contemplating getting the vac packer out. Which that made me thirsty so I 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Which got me thinking that maybe I don't need to vac pack it. Maybe it will all be gone by the end of the week.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 28, 2016)

As usual, great looking jerky with a tried and true recipe!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> As usual, great looking jerky with a tried and true recipe!



Thanks CB! It's tasty stuff! Next batch inlay add some different flavors. Have a few ideas to take it to the next level. More on that next time! Can't let the cats out of the bag quite yet!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 30, 2016)

Awesome Case !  :drool   Starting some tomorrow !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Case !  :drool   Starting some tomorrow !



Thanks Justin!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2016)

Packed up the remains for snacks. Got 8 pint bags. Used the zipper bags that Lisa sells. Really like the zipper bags. Work great for snacks and the quarts work great for buying or making bulk lunch meat and freezing. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 1, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 1, 2016


----------

